# mon g5 dual est arrivé chez moi ahhh



## ld7375 (26 Septembre 2003)

mon pc vit ses derniers instants...


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2003)

ld7375 a dit:
			
		

> mon pc vit ses derniers instants...



Prions, mes frères


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

ld7375 a dit:
			
		

> mon pc vit ses derniers instants...


Oui, mais çà, on s'en fout !...
Poubelle et en silence...

Parles du G5...


----------



## ld7375 (26 Septembre 2003)

Bon ça y est il est en route...
Il est très silencieux (pour le moment), bien plus que mon PC en tout cas (on entend juste un ronronnement discret).
Bon je continue l'install sachant qu'en plus je débute sous Mac OS et j'ai un affichage pas terrible, genre baveux...


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (26 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour et bienvenu id7375

Preference System/general/lissage des polices


----------



## ld7375 (26 Septembre 2003)

Effectivement mais c'est pas terrible pour les grandes polices.
J'ai téléchargé Tinkertool pour désactiver complètement le lissage.
D'autre part j'ai lancé l'install d'UT2003 et c'est trèèèèès long...


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (26 Septembre 2003)

Tu embarques combien de Ram

(Par curiosité et intérêt car j'attend la même machine qui est en BTO pour encore quelques jours)


----------



## ld7375 (26 Septembre 2003)

j'ai 512Mo.
par contre, 1 fois installé, UT2003 c'est de la balle, avec les réglages au maximum dans ma résolution (1024*768).


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (26 Septembre 2003)

Merci pour la réponse

Pour Noêl, fais plaisir à ton G5 (si tu peux) booste la ram


----------



## Lordwizard (26 Septembre 2003)

Pour une utilisation "pro", le G5 ne respire que dans 1à 2 Go de Ram...


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Pour une utilisation "pro", le G5 ne respire que dans 1à 2 Go de Ram...


Qu'appelles tu une utilisation pro ?!...


----------



## ld7375 (26 Septembre 2003)

désolé pour le retard, nuit difficile etc...
le g5 va servir pour mon boulot (mail, facturation, rapports, etc...), pour faire du développement Cocoa/objective C et pour faire de la musique (je joue du sax).
ceci dit je débute sur mac et j'ai encore du boulot devant moi...


----------



## ld7375 (26 Septembre 2003)

petites précisions, la finition du g5 est superbe, rien qui traine dedans, peu de cables dehors. en fait le seul point pas terrible (mais connu) c'est la jolie souris mais à 1 seul bouton.
j'attends la mx900 de logitech si elle est compatible dent bleue du mac sinon la mx700 ou peut-être celle de billou en dent bleue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai qques pbs avec missing sync et mon clié (ça synchronise dans palm desktop au lieu de ical et tout ça). mais rien de grave.
j'ai l'habitude de travailler sur des sun, ça fait plaisir de retrouver des machines qui fonctionent à la maison !!!


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> ouhlà!!..je vois que le comité de censure a sévit durement dans ce thread


???!!!


----------



## chepiok (26 Septembre 2003)

c'est clair qu'unreal c'est pas la référence pour tester le chargement d'une appli. En fait il fait plein de prétraitement à la con pour être mieux aprés je pense. C'était déjà le cas avec unreal (pas 2003).


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> regarde au début,3 messages édités par Macinside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas de la censure, rigolo, Macinside a simplement raccourci le titre des threads qui faisaient déborder la fenêtre des sujets du forums...


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2003)

Mauvaise langue ! Paranoïaque !


----------



## Yip (26 Septembre 2003)

Bon, ce G5 dual, quoi d'autre sinon ?


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2003)

Franchement ils sont pingre en commentaires moi je trouve, enfin pas tous heureusement... égoistes !!


----------



## mattbr (26 Septembre 2003)

même chose de mon côté... ça a l'air très, très, très rapide au premier coup d'oeil...
vais aller acheter un peu de ram pour gaver ma petite oie des neiges un peu plus tard...
en attendant, quelqu'un a-t-il des questions quand à d'éventuels benchs ?


----------



## Yip (26 Septembre 2003)

mattbr a dit:
			
		

> même chose de mon côté... ça a l'air très, très, très rapide au premier coup d'oeil...
> vais aller acheter un peu de ram pour gaver ma petite oie des neiges un peu plus tard...
> en attendant, quelqu'un a-t-il des questions quand à d'éventuels benchs ?



Hello matt (c'est plus court  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), bienvenue sur ces forums de (doux) dingues !

Tous les bench que tu pourras nous proposer sont les bienvenus, on n'attend que ça !!!

Sinon, tu n'en es probablement pas à ton premier Mac, peux-tu donc faire des comparaisons de softs identiques sur ton ancienne bécane et la nouvelle (précise un peu ta config. pour nous faire bav... pour que nous puissions nous faire une idée).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2003)

mattbr a dit:
			
		

> même chose de mon côté... ça a l'air très, très, très rapide au premier coup d'oeil...
> vais aller acheter un peu de ram pour gaver ma petite oie des neiges un peu plus tard...
> en attendant, quelqu'un a-t-il des questions quand à d'éventuels benchs ?


Bonjour et bienvenue...

Des benchs ! non...

Des comparatifs avec Photoshop, InDesign, XPress, GoLive, Dreamweaver, FCP, iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, etc.


----------



## JPTK (27 Septembre 2003)

> Des comparatifs avec Photoshop, InDesign, XPress, GoLive, Dreamweaver, FCP, iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, etc.



Y a rien de mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Des comparatifs avec Photoshop, InDesign, XPress, GoLive, Dreamweaver, FCP, iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, etc.



va falloir qu'on se cotise pour lui offrir tout ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi je m'occupe des iApps...


----------



## mattbr (27 Septembre 2003)

bon...
donc, la machine dont on parle est un dual g5, avec 1,5 gigas de ram (dont 1 giga acheté après, de la infineon 400 mhz CL3...) et le dd de 250 gigas. non, je ne me refuse rien. la bête pilote un lacie 22 blue II, qui commence à se faire vieux, mais vu que pas de cinema display alu...

pour ce qui est des machines de références, g4 450 (les premiers), PB 667, ibook (je suppose que c'est un 700, acheté en février après que l'écran de mon pb ait rendu l'âme dans des conditions où faire envoyer une machine était plus simple que de réparer celle que j'avais sur place... bref, il est petit et mignon et je l'adore et il fait ce que je lui demande de faire quand il faut).

la bête est très silencieuse, probablement pas autant que les portables, mais le 
semble nettement plus que le g4 qui fait figure d'usine à gaz... seul petit bémol, le disque dur qui couine, et ça m'énerve.
les premières conclusions, c'est que ça va très, très très vite. encodage d'aac en 32x à partir de fichiers aiff. photoshop réagit instantanément, ce dont je n'avais plus l'habitude depuis passage sous X. d'après les thermomètres, il semblerait que les processeurs ne dépassent pas les 19 degrés, soit température ambiante...
il est intéressant de noter qu'enlever le plexi semble avant tout affoler le ventilateur DD, qui normalement est le moins touché par l'acte.
une autre point qui me frappe est que la sortie audio semble particulièrement, pour ne pas dire anormalement, soignée. c'est peut-être psychosomatique devant la bête, mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir un son beaucoup plus propre que depuis les portables ou l'ancienne tour  (je sors de l'arrière sur un ampli casque sugden headmaster (qui va très bien avec la chose) et une paire de senheiser 600)
mvoilà, c'est les premières impressions...


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> par contre si tu pouvais éviter les familarités..car c'est souvent l'antichambre de la vulgarité..merci d'avance


Cette "familiarité" est du même tonneau que l'agression écrite qui est à l'origine de cet échange...
1 à 1, la balle au centre...


----------



## JPTK (27 Septembre 2003)

Engagement Jerho !


----------



## Yip (27 Septembre 2003)

Bon c'est pas fini les enfants là ??! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Parlons plutôt du G5 ahhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





c'est pas comme ça qu'on dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'croyais...


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> franchement là
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas verbale d'ailleurs mais écrite...
...là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				jerho a dit:
			
		

> ouhlà!!..je vois que le comité de censure a sévit durement dans ce thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na...


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> cette phrase..c'est une agression verbale pour toi??


Pas plus que mon "rigolo" n'aurait du l'être pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				jerho a dit:
			
		

> enfin,ce n'est pas grave..si tu t'es senti senti"agressé"je m'en excuse,mais ce n'était pas du tout le propos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rassures toi, je ne me sens pas agressé du tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				jerho a dit:
			
		

> tu me pardonneras le jeu de mot..golf..mais je crois que tu ne devait pas vraiment avoir"les balles en façe des trous"pour ne pas voir de second degré dans cette phrase(de la censure dans un sujet qui parle du G5)??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est pas impossible !...


----------



## decoris (28 Septembre 2003)

et ce G5 dual, qu'est ce qu'il dit???


----------



## pascalhoubre (28 Septembre 2003)

met ton pc tout de suite a la poubelle 
c'est mieux , je te l'assure 
moi , je suis APPLE depuis 1985
aucun probleme
c'est le top
au fait , ton G5 BI , tu l'as acheté sur l'applestore ??


----------



## Gaël (29 Septembre 2003)

mattbr

qu'est ce que tu appelles couinements du disque dur ?
Sur le mien j'ai des bruits aigus désagréables dés que je vais dans le dock par exemple et donc lorsque l'on sollicite l'interface graphique. 
je me demande si ce n'est pas un défaut.


----------



## mattbr (29 Septembre 2003)

gaël, même chose de mon côté... des sifflements très aigus du disque, dès qu'il y a un gros accès. ça existe probablement sur les petits aussi, mais ça s'entend moins longtemps, donc ça gêne moins... j'avais remarqué ça lors d'un transfert depuis le réseau, mais j'ai jamais entendu le problème avec le dock, par contre... vu que la boîte est sous le bureau, ça aide peut-être... l'ajout de ram y est peut-être aussi pour quelque chose...


----------



## ld7375 (29 Septembre 2003)

retour de week-end pour moi désolé, c'est la vie : on reçoit la machine qu'on attend depuis 3 mois et quand elle est là, week-end prévu depuis des lustres...
enfin bon.
j'ai commandé sur l'apple store, d'ailleurs ma commande du 23 juin a été annulée le 24/07, repassée... pas facile.
pour mon pc, pas de pb, quand j'ai tout récupré, il part loin de chez moi.

petite question : est-ce que vous connaissez (pour les nouveaux comme moi sous OS X) des utilitaires qu'il FAUT avoir... 
d'ailleurs est-ce qu'il y a un endroit avec des trucs/astuces/bétises à ne pas faire avec OS X. par exemple j'ai installé OS X 10.2.7 du G5 en anglais. c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2003)

ld7375 a dit:
			
		

> petite question : est-ce que vous connaissez (pour les nouveaux comme moi sous OS X) des utilitaires qu'il FAUT avoir...



Carbon Copy Cloner pour pouvoir faire des sauvegardes simples de ton système.


----------



## decoris (29 Septembre 2003)

ld7375 a dit:
			
		

> par exemple j'ai installé OS X 10.2.7 du G5 en anglais. c'est bien ça ?



si tu parles pas un mot d'anglais,je dirais que c'est un peu bête... pq se passer du français???


----------



## ld7375 (30 Septembre 2003)

en fait par habitude : je viens du monde sun (serveurs unix, pas la crème...).
et (d'ailleurs de même que sous wouindoze), sun a toujours conseillé l'installatin de la version originale (donc anglaise) de l'OS. mais effectivement ce n'est peut-être pas génial sous OS X. à voir.
est-ce que .mac c'est bien ? (antivirus, etc...)


----------



## kisco (30 Septembre 2003)

pour les utilitaires systèmes, genre "TinkerTool", faut voir ce dont parle  OSX Facile


----------



## golf (30 Septembre 2003)

Pour les utilitaires, tu peux aussi voir  sur nos forums...


----------



## ederntal (30 Septembre 2003)

ld7375 a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que .mac c'est bien ? (antivirus, etc...)



Ce genre de phrase va encore rediviser tout le monde en 2: les pour et les contres...

Moi je suis clairement dans ceux qui trouve .Mac assez bien : pas du tout pour les antivirus, sous OSX tu n'en as pas du tout besoin... Mais tu as une adresse mail de qualité (15mo de disque et webmail), un disque dur chez apple de 100mo pour stocké quelques trucs entre différents ordi (nikel pour passer des fichier de 10/20mo par le net)... Mais si tu as un appareil photo numérique c'est genial de se faire des galleries en 1 click sur le net 
(tu rentre de soirée, et tes potes verront tes photos des leur retour chez eux sur ta page web, ou alors tu part en mariage et la bas tu fait la gallerie sur le net de l'hotel (c'est du vecu et ca impressione tout le monde ;-))
Les autres + sont agréables aussi, backup pour faire des sauvegardes réguliere de certain dossier (préférences, boulots...) et iCal permet de mettre ton agenda en 1 click sur le net.
Avec isync tu peux syncroniser plusieurs Mac si tu en a 2 ou +, les préférences, bookmark...

En gros si t'as les moyens et que tu te servira de plusieurs de ces "gadjets" je te le conseil, car c'est vraiment pas donné et reflechie y a 2 fois... sinon n'y va pas, c'est pas l'antivirus qui te servira a quelque chose!

Sinon les outils qui seront utiles sont ceux de défragmentation du disque dur, mais je sais pas si ils marchent deja avec le G5 (norton, driveX et compagnie...)


----------



## Gaël (30 Septembre 2003)

Bon je pense avoir un souci avec ma carte graphique, je vais démonter tout cela pour voir, je pense que ca doit être son ventilateur qui doit gresiller comme cela.
J'ai entendu le même style de bruit sur les imac 1.25 Ghz ce we.


----------



## ld7375 (30 Septembre 2003)

gael,
j'ai un peu la même chose : bruits très aigus et très faibles cependant quand je vais dans le dock. est-ce que tu parles de ça ?
ça ressemble à une sorte  d'interférence...


----------



## Gaël (1 Octobre 2003)

c'est une interférence qui fait plus de bruit que les ventilos chez moi. Un autre moyen de la mettre en évidence, lancer itunes lire une musique et couper le son. Mettre en route de visualiseur..et la chez moi ca fait du bruit c'est clair.


----------



## golf (1 Octobre 2003)

Gaël a dit:
			
		

> c'est une interférence qui fait plus de bruit que les ventilos chez moi. Un autre moyen de la mettre en évidence, lancer itunes lire une musique et couper le son. Mettre en route de visualiseur..et la chez moi ca fait du bruit c'est clair.


Ne te prends pas la tête le bruit que tu évoques est caratéristique du bruit de crécelle que font TOUS les DD Seagate qui équipent tous les G5...


----------



## Gaël (2 Octobre 2003)

Après analyse avec le service après vente Apple, je ramène mon G5 dans un centre pour réparation ou plutôt pour changement de la carte graphique. Ce n'est pas le disque dur, j'ai réussi à isoler le bruit (disque dur arreté) et cela vient de la carte graphique.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour,
j'aimerais votre avis quant au modèle le plus adéquat actuellement : certains sont très content de leur g5 1.6 ghz ou 1.8 ghz, alors que d'autres pensent que la seule convenable serait le 2x2 ghz.

cela dépend bien sûr de l'utilisation que l'on en fait, mais globalement, quel est le fond de votre pensée ?

merci


----------



## minime (2 Octobre 2003)

Il y a des fonds de pensées bien virulents (mono ? bipro ? perfs/prix ? mais pourquoi faire ?) dans ce sujet.


----------



## HAL1 (2 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ne te prends pas la tête le bruit que tu évoques est caratéristique du bruit de crécelle que font TOUS les DD Seagate qui équipent tous les G5...


Bonjour Golf,

Lors de leur présentation, Jobs a insisté sur le silence des PM G5... or voilà plusieurs posts qui font état d'un sifflement ou d'un grésillement du disque dur ou de la carte graphique.

Peux-tu donner plus de précisions ? Ce bruit est-il réellement génant pour un PM posé sur un bureau ?

Merci,
A+


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2003)

Je ne peux te répondre que sur ce que je connais !
Globalement les G5 sont silencieux en usage normal et en tout état de cause beaucoup plus que les G4 !...

Vu sa taille, le G5 n'est pas un desk top !

Apparemment plusieurs U de machines avec la carte ATI font état de qq pbs avec cette carte graphique !...
A voir avec eux et à suivre !...


----------



## Gaël (3 Octobre 2003)

J'ai pu tester un autre G5 bi-pro, et lui, ne fait pas de bruits aigus lorsque l'OS fait appel à QExtreme (déplacements dans le dock, minimisation de fenetres, barres de progressions, visualiseur d'itunes + manip dans le dock, jeux...). Les ventilos, on ne les entends pas à coté de ces bruits. 

Mon mac se trouve à 1,20 m de moi sous le bureau.
Bon, je fais mes sauvegardes et je remballe. Fais Ch***.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Octobre 2003)

A ce que j'en ai lu ces problèmes semblent en effet propres à la RadeOn 9800.

en tout cas en entendant mon G5 (pourtant sous la table), je plaint les utilisateurs des premiers MDD.


----------



## PointMac (3 Octobre 2003)

Hello,

Je crois que vous vous inquiétez pour rien. Mon bipro possède une 9800, et il fait bien ces bruits de crécelle quand la vidéo est sollicitée (le dock, déplacement de fenêtres...).

Puisque pas mal de monde a l'air concerné, je pense que c'est normal et qu'il ne faut pas s'inquiéter ! Inutile de remballer la marchandise...
A mon avis, les bécanes sont devenues tellement compliquées aujourd'hui que c'est normal qu'il y ait des bruits auxquels nous ne sommes pas habitués...
Au début, je trouvais le bruit du disque dur de mon G3 louche !!

Non, franchement, vous faites pas de bile, c'est normal... Vous risquez de faire plus de mal à votre G5 en l'apportant chez un réparateur Apple...


----------



## PointMac (3 Octobre 2003)

Gaël a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pu tester un autre G5 bi-pro, et lui, ne fait pas de bruits aigus lorsque l'OS fait appel à QExtreme (déplacements dans le dock, minimisation de fenetres, barres de progressions, visualiseur d'itunes + manip dans le dock, jeux...). Les ventilos, on ne les entends pas à coté de ces bruits.



Quelle carte graphique était dans ce bipro ?
Apparemment, tout vient de là...


----------



## Bill Jobs (3 Octobre 2003)

> Auteur: Dark Templar
> Sujet: Re: mon g5 dual est arrivé chez moi ahhh
> 
> A ce que j'en ai lu ces problèmes semblent en effet propres à la RadeOn 9800.
> ...



Tout a fait d accord avec toi, je viens de chope mon dual G5 avec une 9800 pro et j ai aussi un bureau avec deux bipro G4 800, quin etait pas les G4 les plus bruyants, et ca n a rien a voir, le birpo G5 est plus silencieux, et dans l absolu, reste une machine calme.
Maintenant, je suis tellement scotche par la bete que le bruit, je m en fous.


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2003)

Bill Jobs a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, je suis tellement scotche par la bete que le bruit, je m en fous.


Passionnante cette nouvelle gamme, hein...


----------



## Bill Jobs (3 Octobre 2003)

l install hier avec l ecran 20'' m a bluffe. Ca fait longtemps que je ne m etais pas retrouve sur le cul avec du matos informatique. L install de Panther en fin d annee sera une nouvelle etape formidable, je l attends avec autant d impatience que j ai attendu mon G5 !


----------



## golf (4 Octobre 2003)

Bill Jobs a dit:
			
		

> L install de Panther en fin d annee sera une nouvelle etape formidable, je l attends avec autant d impatience que j ai attendu mon G5 !


Apparemment bien avant la fin d'année


----------



## Gaël (4 Octobre 2003)

le problème c'est que dans mon bi-pro, c'est un 9600 Pro et non une 9800 pro. En plus il n'y a pas ventilateur sur la 9600pro.


----------



## golf (4 Octobre 2003)

Cf les specs G5 : "ATI RADEON 9600 Pro avec SDRAM DDR 64 Mo"


----------



## Gaël (4 Octobre 2003)

Et ?


----------



## AuGie (4 Octobre 2003)

Gaël a dit:
			
		

> le problème c'est que dans mon bi-pro, c'est un 9600 Pro et non une 9800 pro. En plus il n'y a pas ventilateur sur la 9600pro.



Tu es serieux, tu n'as pas de ventilateur sur la radeon 9600 pro de ton bi-G5 ????

Si c'est le cas, c'est une excellent nouvelle


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Octobre 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Tu es serieux, tu n'as pas de ventilateur sur la radeon 9600 pro de ton bi-G5 ????


Je crois pouvoir confirmer, ou alors il est bien caché.


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2003)

Gaël a dit:
			
		

> le problème c'est que dans mon bi-pro, c'est un 9600 Pro et non une 9800 pro. En plus il n'y a pas ventilateur sur la 9600pro.





			
				Gaël a dit:
			
		

> Et ?


Et la 9800Pro n'existe pas


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pouvoir confirmer, ou alors il est bien caché.


Placée où elle est, elle n'en a pas vraiment besoin, la soufflante de cet étage du G5 lui suffit...


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et la 9800Pro n'existe pas







Ni le combo c'est ça ?
La RadeOn 9800 Pro est disponible en BTO comme d'autres options.


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> La RadeOn 9800 Pro est disponible en BTO comme d'autres options.


Autant pour moi !


----------



## AuGie (6 Octobre 2003)

Merci de vos réponses pour le ventilo de la carte graphique Radeon 9600


----------



## Lus (6 Octobre 2003)

Bill Jobs a dit:
			
		

> l install hier avec l ecran 20'' m a bluffe. Ca fait longtemps que je ne m etais pas retrouve sur le cul avec du matos informatique. L install de Panther en fin d annee sera une nouvelle etape formidable, je l attends avec autant d impatience que j ai attendu mon G5 !



Tout a fait d'accord. Mon 20" m'attendait depuis un mois (acheté au refurb) en me narguant, et cet ecran est une tuerie. Avec le G5 bipro, ca faisait un moment que je m'etais pas senti si a l'aise devant un ordi. Quant au bruit je le trouve vraiment minime. Le superdrive est un chouya bruyantn mais rien de dramatique.


----------



## FredBG (9 Octobre 2003)

Reçu mon G5 Dual hier .... vraiment jouissif....


----------



## golf (9 Octobre 2003)

FredBG a dit:
			
		

> Reçu mon G5 Dual hier .... vraiment jouissif....


Mais encore


----------



## Gaël (10 Octobre 2003)

Salut, 

Je viens vous donner des nouvelles concernant les bruits aigus émis par la carte graphique (9600pro) de mon bi-pro. Ces bruits viennent de condensateurs défecteux présents sur la carte. Je vais donc avoir le droit à une carte neuve. Apparement, les bruits aigus style "bruits de crécelles" ne sont pas normaux. A voir pour ceux qui sont aussi concernés. Ces infos m'ont été données par un AppleCenter.
a+


----------



## FredBG (18 Octobre 2003)

Excuse de répondre tardivement mais depus que j'ai le G5 je vais moins sur les forum.... Jouissif ça veut dire DU SILENCE, et de la rapidité notamment avec Photoshop et FCP. Je ne pense pas depuis que je suis sur mac, avoir connu une telle progression en matière de performance (mes éléments de comparaison sont les passages entre Performa 6500 --&gt; G3 300 et G3 300 --&gt; G4 867 dual) je ne parle pas des modèles antérieurs.


----------



## pslauver (18 Octobre 2003)

ouais de la rapidité aussi parceque si ce n'était que le silence...
suffit de débrancher


----------



## languedoc (18 Octobre 2003)

FredBG a dit:
			
		

> le G5 je vais moins sur les forum.... Jouissif ça veut dire DU SILENCE


Reçu mon G 5 hier aprè-midi. Annoncé pour jeudi 23, le livreur sonne hier sans prévenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais le silence, hou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un ronflement continu pas très agréable. J'espérais mieux après le G4 MDD


----------



## golf (18 Octobre 2003)

languedoc a dit:
			
		

> Mais le silence, hou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'avais déjà signalé, ce sont les ventilos de l'alimentation...
La solution : des pastilles de feutre sous les pieds pour que la carosserie ne résonne pas sur elle même...


----------



## Gaël (23 Octobre 2003)

J'ai enfin récupéré mon G5 avec une carte graphique toute neuve. Malheureusement le G5 fait toujours des bruits aigus lorsque l'on passe la souris dans le dock ou quand on manipule des fenêtres.
Après des recherches poussées, j'ai enfin résolu totalement mon soucis.
Je me suis promené sur le site ftp d'Apple et j'ai trouvé un programme nommé CHUD 3.0.1. Ce programme installe un élément supplémentaire nommé Hardware dans les préférences système. En ouvrant celui ci, et en décochant l'item Nap, le processeur ne se met plus en mode économique et les bruits aigus disparaissent définitivement.







Voila maintenant c'est très silencieux, plus de bruits, juste les ventilos.
Pour info, ce Nap gère l'economie d'energie de l'alimentation des processeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Je viens aussi de faire la manip CHUD 3.0.1 qui  supprime effectivement tous les petits bruits parasites mais qu'est-ce que le NAP C pas dangereux ou castrateur de le désactiver ????


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

KillingMood a dit:
			
		

> Je viens aussi de faire la manip CHUD 3.0.1 qui  supprime effectivement tous les petits bruits parasites mais qu'est-ce que le NAP C pas dangereux ou castrateur de le désactiver ????



De plus sur le forum de macbidouille un user a dit qu'il avait trouvé sur XLR8your mac qu'en interne Apple recommande de ne pas décoché NAP  ce serait mauvais pour le système (info ou intox ???)


----------



## Yip (23 Octobre 2003)

KillingMood a dit:
			
		

> Je viens aussi de faire la manip CHUD 3.0.1 qui  supprime effectivement tous les petits bruits parasites mais qu'est-ce que le NAP C pas dangereux ou castrateur de le désactiver ????



Si ce "NAP" gère uniquement un mode d'économie d'énergie, ça ne peut pas être dangereux de le déactiver (sauf pour ta facture d'éléctricité mais bof, ou les ours polaires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais là c'est à toi de voir).

Si c'est autre chose, là ça dépend. Il faudrait savoir ce que NAP veut dire...


----------



## maousse (23 Octobre 2003)

faites quand même gaffe, les procs de G5 (le dual notamment) baissent automatiquement leur fréquence quand peu de puissance de calcul leur est demandée, pour éviter trop de ventilation trop forte trop longtemps pour refroidir le tout quand ça fonctionne à fréquence optimale (je suppose que c'est le nap, même chose que le mode économie d'énergie sur les portables). Maintenant, est-ce que ce mode est dangereux à long terme sur les G5, aucune idée


----------



## pimagnol (24 Octobre 2003)

Petit soucis.... depuis une semaine j'ai un gros problème avec mon G5 ( bi pro 2ghz- 2 gig de mem- 2 disk sata 250 - carte decklink pro) ma carte est une 9600 d'ati, est les premiers jour tout marchait bien, ensuite impossible au démarrage d'allumer l'écran...
Aprés teste sur d'autres ordinateur l'écran n'est pas en cause. Le mac lui non plus.... J'ai installé une 9800 d'un pote dedans et la tout marche bien..... 
Entre temps aprés plusieurs redémarrages  ( ctrl + escp + R ) la carte à bien voulu re-booter une fois et depyis plus rien...
Quelqu'un à t-il rencontré ce genre de problèmes.....
Depuis j'ai mi à 'linterieur la 8500 de mon G4 et la tout marche bien...et je dirais, par rapport à me premiers test avec la 9600 sous after FX et Cinema 4D, que ça tourne même mieux....
A part ce problème le reste est vraiment fabuleux.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a que ceux qui ont commandé le g5 avec 9600 qui se plaignent !?

me tromperais-je ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2003)

moi j'attend mon G5 bipro 1,8 next week


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2003)

Moi, aux dernières nouvelles, je ne sais toujours pas quand mon bipro 2x2 GHz va arriver. Apparemment, c'est le bordel chez apple et il manque des procs 2GHz, d'où la sortie des 2x1,8 pour faire basculer les clients. Reste plus qu'à être patient


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Vive Apple tout de meme ...


----------

